# No powernow for 4core opteron 2376?



## User23 (May 18, 2009)

Today i got a "new" Tyan S3992-E 2x socket F Board and 2x opteron 2376. I am a bit surprised that FreeBSD 7.2R wont found the Powernow capabilities.


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 07:18:07 UTC 2009
    root@driscoll.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Quad-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 2376 (2330.97-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x100f42  Stepping = 2
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x802009<SSE3,MON,CX16,<b23>>
  AMD Features=0xee500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x37ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,<b5>,<b6>,<b7>,Prefetch,<b9>,<b10>,<b12>,<b13>>
  TSC: P-state invariant
  Cores per package: 4
usable memory = 8576847872 (8179 MB)
avail memory  = 8267427840 (7884 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <101308 APIC1100>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
 cpu4 (AP): APIC ID:  4
 cpu5 (AP): APIC ID:  5
 cpu6 (AP): APIC ID:  6
 cpu7 (AP): APIC ID:  7
MADT: Forcing active-low polarity and level trigger for SCI
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-15 on motherboard
ioapic1 <Version 1.1> irqs 16-31 on motherboard
ioapic2 <Version 1.1> irqs 32-47 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <101308 XSDT1100> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: Sleep Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, bff00000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x508-0x50b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 13.0 on pci1
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
atapci0: <ServerWorks HT1000 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xffa0-0xffaf at device 2.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 2.2 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xd400-0xd4ff mem 0xff6ec000-0xff6ecfff irq 10 at device 3.0 on pci0
ohci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb0: SMM does not respond, resetting
usb0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <(0x1166) OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ohci1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xd800-0xd8ff mem 0xff6ed000-0xff6edfff irq 10 at device 3.1 on pci0
ohci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb1: SMM does not respond, resetting
usb1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <(0x1166) OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> port 0xe800-0xe8ff mem 0xff6ee000-0xff6eefff irq 10 at device 3.2 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb2: EHCI version 1.0
usb2: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1
usb2: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb2: USB revision 2.0
uhub2: <(0x1166) EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
fxp0: <Intel 82551 Pro/100 Ethernet> port 0xec00-0xec3f mem 0xff6eb000-0xff6ebfff,0xff6a0000-0xff6bffff irq 16 at device 4.0 on pci0
miibus0: <MII bus> on fxp0
inphy0: <i82555 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
inphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
fxp0: Ethernet address: 00:e0:81:c0:71:e6
fxp0: [ITHREAD]
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 6.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 7.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
bge0: <Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet Controller, ASIC rev. 0x8100> mem 0xff5d0000-0xff5dffff,0xff5c0000-0xff5cffff irq 26 at device 4.0 on pci4
miibus1: <MII bus> on bge0
brgphy0: <BCM5780 10/100/1000baseTX PHY> PHY 1 on miibus1
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
bge0: Ethernet address: 00:e0:81:c0:71:b0
bge0: [ITHREAD]
bge1: <Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet Controller, ASIC rev. 0x8100> mem 0xff5f0000-0xff5fffff,0xff5e0000-0xff5effff irq 27 at device 4.1 on pci4
miibus2: <MII bus> on bge1
brgphy1: <BCM5780 10/100/1000baseTX PHY> PHY 1 on miibus2
brgphy1:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
bge1: Ethernet address: 00:e0:81:c0:71:b1
bge1: [ITHREAD]
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 8.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 9.0 on pci0
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 10.0 on pci0
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
pcib8: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 11.0 on pci0
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib8
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xd8000000-0xdfffffff,0xff6f0000-0xff6fffff irq 17 at device 12.0 on pci0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sio0: type 16550A
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
sio1: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
sio1: type 16550A
sio1: [FILTER]
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed03fff on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: HPET never increments, disabling
device_attach: acpi_hpet0 attach returned 6
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu4: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu5: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu6: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu7: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed03fff on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: HPET never increments, disabling
device_attach: acpi_hpet0 attach returned 6
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc8fff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ad0: 78533MB <Hitachi HDS728080PLAT20 PF2OA21B> at ata0-master UDMA100
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #7 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #4 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #6 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #5 Launched!
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s1a is ufsid/4a10e73cb5dc0028.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s1d is ufsid/4a10e73dd1f9a1cd.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s1e is ufsid/4a10e73e02c974e2.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a10e73cb5dc0028 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s1a is ufsid/4a10e73cb5dc0028.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a10e73dd1f9a1cd removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s1d is ufsid/4a10e73dd1f9a1cd.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a10e73e02c974e2 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s1e is ufsid/4a10e73e02c974e2.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a10e73cb5dc0028 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a10e73dd1f9a1cd removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a10e73e02c974e2 removed.
module_register: module cpu/ichss already exists!
Module cpu/ichss failed to register: 17
module_register: module cpu/est already exists!
Module cpu/est failed to register: 17
module_register: module cpu/p4tcc already exists!
Module cpu/p4tcc failed to register: 17
module_register: module cpu/powernow already exists!
Module cpu/powernow failed to register: 17
```

You can see, that i tried to load the cpufreq.ko by hand, but the module was already loaded.

I got the same mainboard for years now with 2x dual core opteron without that behaviour. Powernow is working on them.

Did anybody know more about that problem?


----------



## trev (May 18, 2009)

You can add it yourself. See:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=7889&postcount=12

for details.

I notice that the PR has now been closed as support has been included in FreeBSD 8.0.


----------



## User23 (May 20, 2009)

tyvm


----------

